# can t start chain



## cbjr61 (Jun 22, 2005)

had problem with carb think i fixed problem gas was pouring out of cylinder and muffler ok now. But can t start changed plug have spark , first pull engine sputters nothing after that. have good compression lots of fuel or does it take along time for cylider to dry out. Carb is clean, checked hi and lo screws both are good . pulled maybe 20 times and nothing. please help if you can.


----------



## cbjr61 (Jun 22, 2005)

*chainsaw*

sorry forgot to mention chainsaw is an older huskie 480cd


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You really need to be able to blow air from a compressor into the cylinder while turning it over. A flooded 2-cycle can have the whole crackcase filled with fuel and it could take weeks for it to dry out.


----------



## cbjr61 (Jun 22, 2005)

i ll try using an air line to blow it out if you have any other suggestions they are greatly appreciated . It seems this saw always problems sarting but everyone tells me it has great compression and when it runs it cuts great.


----------



## systemfoxtrott (Jun 20, 2005)

You said old right?Check to see if your getting a light redish spark or a nice clean blue spark .You may have the ignition grounding out limiting the amount of juice you see.It will throw just enough ark to show a flame but it will be a short dead looking light red spark not a snappy dappy blue.They are famous for that the old ones.Otherwise I think Hank is leading you correctly.We used to have tons of them with the same problem come in my pops shop.


----------



## systemfoxtrott (Jun 20, 2005)

I think I just replied to an old post  was I right lol ?


----------



## cbjr61 (Jun 22, 2005)

thanks for your help you were right it needed to be blown out
starts ok know


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Glad to help!


----------

